# Chart Plotter Location?



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Where do you prefer your chat plotter to be mounted?

I had only really considered mounting it at the helm on the pedestal guard. In a discussion with a consultant it was mentioned to think about putting it under the dodger. I have seen both and I am leaning towards under the dodger for many reasons. I would like to hear some discussion from the group. 
-Why did you choose the location you did? 
-Are you happy with the location? 
-Any additional thoughts and information would be most appreciated. 

For my application, mounting it under the dodger would solve several issues I would create trying to mount it on the pedestal guard.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

mine really is at the nav desk, but my radar is at the helm and they are connected

my chartplotter is black & white and hard to read, but my radar unit is color and easy

so in the end the best info that is easiest to use is at the helm, when the guy steering can see it


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Pedestal for easy access to controls while sailing.

I have a second data display under the dodger for easy viewing by helm and crew when sailing. It normally hows AWA, AWS, boat speed.


----------



## Moody38CC (Dec 28, 2010)

On my former boat, I had a color Raymarine plotter/radar (color) at the helm station and a repeater unit (b/w) below at the nav station. Never used the one at nav station while underway. At anchor I very occasionally used the plotter-radar for planning a trip or checking thundershowers. Having two units did not seem worth the expense, but they came with the boat. On my current boat, I have a chart plotter/radar at the helm station--where it should be. Nothing below. I have a decent size cockpit and unless I had a really large monitor, like 22" or so, I don't think I could see the plotter with the level of detail that would make me feel comfortable inching my way into a harbor. As I get older, things fall apart, and eyes went a long time ago.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Mounted in a pod on the Pedestal Guard.

Why did you choose the location you did? 
Close to the wheel so I can operate and view the MFD while sailing alone
We sail mostly coastal/inshore so having the chart in cockpit is important while short/single handed.

Are you happy with the location? 
Yes - works fine the way we use the boat

Any additional thoughts and information would be most appreciated.
Under the Dodger - to far away when I sail single handed
When we are two on watch it works fine to sit behind the wheel while the helms person sit to wind/leeward side steering. This way it's easy to share information.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

I have one at the helm and one at my Nav station. Both are linked. I plot generally at my nav station. They can both be function independently if neccasary. 

I like it at the helm for reference as i come in anywhere. My vision is going and it would be hard to see up front. While out i really only reference my c plotter once in a while as i do most of my routes by compass. I use a c-plotter for near in shore and that's about it. 

I guess ideally a small repeater would be nice under the dodger (don't have one). But, i can't see burning more power to run another device. I do have a 78SC i use on occasion; that's more for practice than anything else. 

I do believe instruments should be forward though. I can't stand them at the helm. I spend very little time at the wheel.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Chartplotter/MFD at the helm that can wireless to any android device (phone and tablet) on board as both repeater and control (Raymarine). 
Bpth a netbook (10inch) and 22 inch PC based chart plotter below with an USB hockey puck for GPS, this also feeds a back up GPS to the VHF with DSC and AIS (the 2150x) that also carries and shows lat/lon course and speed, the AIS is also then repeated to all devices. 

Eventually, the simple hand held Bushnell night vision will also feed the video input for the chart plotter. 

oh yeah, and I've got a hand held Magellan GPS with charts and my phone has Navionic's USA East. I think I'm covered, but just in case I have paper charts (um, two sets ).


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Pedestal and at the chart table, but if I could have only one, it would be at the pedestal. The only case when under the dodger might be better, is in bad weather you could tuck yourself in there, assuming you have an autopilot with a remote.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have two and both are located at the helm. But, I have a permanent bimini over by cockpit that I only take down for hurricanes. I also only boat in moderate weather areas. If I was going to sail somewhere cold, I could see maybe mounting it below.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I strongly prefer the chartplotter at the helm, especially for Chesapeake Bay sailing where I find that 90 percent of the use of the plotter is for picking into tricky creek and cove entrances. In those situations, I really don't want the chart or its controls five plus feet away, no matter how big the screen is. The plotter under the dodger or down below has always seemed more of an offshore setup where you might have the boat self-steering for hours on end and not want to climb behind the wheel for every course check, etc.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I have one unit, but I have two connection points. One place to connect is at the NAV station, and the other is under the dodger where it is easily visible from the helm.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine is at the pedestal, but since it's a netbook connected wirelessly, it could be anywhere. I use a RAM mount system with 1.5" rubber balls and connecting arms, which allows me to rotate it 360 degrees on top of the pedestal if I decide to sit astride the wheel. I have a ball at the pedestal, and another ball down in the cabin that holds the computer above everything so it doesn't take up any counter space. I could put additional balls in other places too.

My netbook will be replaced with a Windows 8 tablet this spring, but same net effect - I can mount it anywhere on the boat, rotate it 360 degrees, and even take it out of the bracket and carry it around with me. And the tablet allows me to rotate it into portrait or landscape orientation, depending on where I'm sailing.

Most people want a turnkey system in a pod, and that's fine for them. With the limited space on my boat, and the desire to sit on the the windward side of the wheel when heeling, my system is better for me than any turnkey system.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> Where do you prefer your chat plotter to be mounted?
> 
> -Why did you choose the location you did?
> -Are you happy with the location?
> ...


I mounted the CP on a swinging mount in the companionway. Sailing, I spend the least amount of time behind the wheel, mostly steering while sitting at-or just forward, of the wheel. From there I'm protected by the dodger and see sails and the water ahead over the decks.

But I also use the CP below at the nav station, just by swinging it in. That works perfectly for my sailing.

Now we're using a tablet as a second CP, I haven't figured out what's best for that.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We really like having it on the pedestal. Our second unit is in the aft cabin, as a tattle tale when I'm on a passage with crew, an anchor alarm at anchor and as a warning system using the proximity alarm on the networked radar, if I'm single handing deep sea, taking a nap.
I can't imagine it forward in the cockpit as I've seen on Little Harbors and others. I'd hate to always be asking guests to please not be in the way and how do you read the depth, or change ranges, start the radar, etc, especially in adverse conditions?


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

I drive from the leeward rail to see the sails.
Installed it forward under the dodger on the last boat. I could easily see it from either side driving but people constantly sat in front of it so it was useless.
Have it at the helm on this boat. Much better. No one in the way and easy to see when I need some info. 
I have repeaters forward for wind, depth and speed which is what I'm watching most of the time when we are sailing any way.
Jim


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I had to check other , In low buck projects lets sees em(pg.97) I showed my mounting spot .It's on the aft bulkhead in the port light , because i'm tiller steering my options were few . I was considering under the dodger, swing out companion way . But settled on my little low buck bracket in the port , mainly because when we don't need it I can stow it down below . If I had wheel steering it would be on the pedestal .


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

remetau said:


> I have one unit, but I have two connection points. One place to connect is at the NAV station, and the other is under the dodger where it is easily visible from the helm.


This is similar to what I did. I have one connection point at the nav station, on a ram mount with a two part swing arm so I can pull it toward me when sitting at the nave station or swing it around to be visible while standing next to it.

The other connection point is at the helm, also on a RAM mount, attached to the port side vertical post of the binnacle. It's high enough to see most of the time I'm sitting at the helm but it doesn't protrude above the compass so it doesn't affect visibility.

I really like the set up. The only minor down side is that if I'm on starboard tack and heeling pretty good, the plotter is on the low side, since I attached it to the side of the binnacle instead of the top. Not really a big deal since most of the time I really need the plotter is navigating rivers and harbors and in those situations I'm behind the helm and not heeling at all.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Shawn -
I have mine (Garmin 4208) at the helm on a RAM mount swing arm like TakeFive does. That allows me to stand at the wheel and have direct access to the CP and all of its functions (RADAR display, AIS display, CP, and services data) and also to turn it to face either the coamings or the house. Offshore I spend a lot of my time sitting with my back to the house and the swing arm lets me monitor the CP and or RADAR from that position. I am very pleased with this setup. If you email me with your email address I'll try to dig up some pics for you.
-M


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

Mine is at the helm. On my O'day it' on a RAM mount so I can easily adjust it so I can see it from either side (I'm rarely behind the wheel). I like having it at the helm because I can easily push buttons to move to various screen (using sonar when anchoring, using the basic chart when day sailing, switching to the route screen when going somewhere, displaying large numbers when racing, etc.). 

My C&C came with a 7" Garmin unit also mounted at the helm. That one was not swivel so I might change the mount. 

I also use a small handheld Garmin unit that I can take with me, etc.

Barry


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I have mine mounted at two locations. In the cockpit it's on the forward cabin bulkhead which is pretty close as I use tiller steering. The cables come in from the cabin into the back of the chart plotter so I can easily pull it out and re-position it inside the cabin at my chart area. This also reduces exposure when not underway. I slide in a piece of plastic starboard with a gasket to cover the hole when the plotter is inside


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Disclaimer: I am Shawn's "consultant."



Moody38CC said:


> On my current boat, I have a chart plotter/radar at the helm station--where it should be.


For most installations I strongly disagree.

Many years ago when Auspicious was being built I expected to mount my chartplotter at the helm. Over the course of many months in discussion with the factory and a number of sailors more experienced than me I changed my mind. If you have one and only one display the place for it is under the dodger, assuming you have an autopilot with or without a remote.

I have an E80 Classic on Auspicious on port side under the dodger. My vision isn't very good but I can see the 8" diagonal screen on the 3 mile setting just fine from about seven feet to enter inlets and find anchorages and marinas. No problem.

Single-handed with the autopilot driving I will be under the dodger. With guests aboard driving I'll be under the dodger. If the guests don't want to drive the autopilot will and I'll be under the dodger. If I'm driving I can still see the display.

A stack of instruments on the pedestal obstructs visibility (bad) and separates you from the world outside the boat (bad) and distracts you when you are fiddling with buttons (bad) and separates you from your guests (unfortunate).

I've delivered a lot of boats so have had the chance to evaluate a lot of options. People do all kinds of things. Each of us has to make our own choices as best we can.

For one display I prefer on the cabin top under the dodger on port side (so you can more readily see stand-on vessels to starboard). My second choice is the swing out mount in the companionway. Next is on the coaming to starboard of the wheel. Then helm, then below. If the plotter is not on the cabintop or a swing out I end up using my iPhone more often than not. You need a big crew for a plotter below to be useful.

The latter said, I do have a nav display on my PC below slaved to the E80 under the dodger. I generally use it for planning and on passage with crew on watch above.

Chart plotter/radar should be under a good dodger on the cabin top. The days of principal tactical navigation below are gone, and the instrument stack on the pedestal is suboptimal.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Catana cat, two helms. Plotter is mounted inside the salon/nav station on an arm which allows it to be swung into the companionway, thus allowing viewing from both helm stations. I guess that might be described as 'under the dodger.'


----------



## MooGroc (Sep 22, 2009)

My chart plotter is under the dodger. I have wind and a multi-instrument at the helm.

But, as I'm transitioning to NEMA 2k and my multi-instrument is dead, I'm considering
adding a second, smaller chart plotter to the binnacle instead of getting a new multi-instrument (like the GMI20). I can get a 5" chart plotter for the same price as a multi-instrument display and I think it does everything the multi-instrument does and oh so
much more.

Any thoughts on having chart plotters both at the helm and under the dodger?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with Audacious...

Ours is under the bimini and at night it is covered unless we are scanning the radar or AIS.

Piloting in channels, unless in thick fog, is a visual process aided by charts and chart plotters. We see between 1 and 3 boats per year on a reef in the Caribbean who believed the chart plotter.

The problem with the helm position is two fold: at night it detracts from the helmsman's night vision and during the day the helmsman might actually rely on it instead of looking where he is going...Once you leave the US for sunnier climes the chart plotter is likely to be inaccurate by up to 1/4 of a mile and certainly by more than the width of the channel. 

If I was single handing I might put it at the helm but unless in US/Canadian waters I would never, never rely on it for close navigation.

The nearest I have ever been to a collision was entering Key Biscayne Channel at night, the skipper of a 50ft cat had his head buried in his chart plotter and failed to notice my well illuminated 55 ft boat coming down the middle of the channel towards him. When I gave him 5 short blasts he looked up, panicked and turned hard to port across by bow. If I had been doing 6 knots like him instead of slowly feeling my way visually from marker to marker I would have cut him in two.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> Disclaimer: I am Shawn's "consultant."
> 
> For most installations I strongly disagree.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, though admit certain cockpits or helm arrangements can shift the equation somewhat... And, one of the things I like about tiller steering, it suits the arrangement of having the plotter/radar under the dodger perfectly... The one exception where I'll admit it can be nice to have it right at the helm, might be in fog...

Certainly, on many larger boats where the distance from the helm to the cabintop can be significant, it's a different ballgame... That's another boat size 'marker', for me - if I can't see the plotter under the dodger from the wheel, that boat's probably too big, for me... 

The impairment of vision from the helm is the thing that bugs me the most about having this stuff mounted on the pedestal... Some of the nav clusters I run into, one can only shake one's head in wonder, WTF were they thinking?










No doubt you feel like I do, I'll bet I've done more than a handful of deliveries where where I would have done far better by simply being paid a buck for each time I had to get up from a more comfortable position forward of the helm/huddled behind a dodger, and move back behind the helm simply to have a glimpse at the plotter or instruments


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Like others, we also have two plotters; a larger display unit at the nav station and a smaller unit at the helm, mounted so that it can be rotated 180º and viewed by a watch stander sheltering under the dodger while "Otto" does the steering when not behind the wheel. My (much) better half sometimes has difficulty steering to courses but has no difficulty following the "arrow", or staying on the "highway", display options on the Garmin units when it is her turn at the helm. The two upgrades I would like to add are the XM weather receiver; and, the AIS Transponder. I think these will really be worth while investments when we can make them.

FWIW...


----------



## ScuzzMonkey (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted before I read the first post... think I answered wrong.

Our plotter is currently located on the pedestal. I _prefer_ it located under the dodger. When we upgrade, that's where the new one will go.

It's better protected and more useful on a swivel up there. If we're on autopilot or just trimmed out right, we frequently sail from forward in the cockpit, out of the weather and with better forward visibility. With the plotter up there, we can see it when we are at the helm, but also from the companionway or forward part of the cockpit. We think it's safer and more comfortable up there in a lot of circumstances.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

SVAuspicious said:


> A stack of instruments on the pedestal obstructs visibility (bad) and separates you from the world outside the boat (bad) and distracts you when you are fiddling with buttons (bad) and separates you from your guests (unfortunate).


On my boat the dodger does more to obstruct visibility and separate me from the outside world than the 7" plotter mounted on my helm. That doesn't make me want to get rid of the dodger, but it's true. I usually sit beside, not behind, the helm.

I agree that helms with a massive pile of pods are distracting. That isn't the only choice for mounting a plotter at the helm though. When putting electronics at my helm I've been careful to minimize both the number of them and their size. We have two items, autopilot control and the 7" plotter.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MY36 said:


> Any thoughts on having chart plotters both at the helm and under the dodger?


Check power consumption.

I forget in my earlier diatribe to note the recommended stand-off distance between the binnacle compass and a chart plotter.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Here in Maine I much prefer to have it at my helm.. However I specifically designed my own system and the pods rotate so I can sit anywhere in the cockpit and see my plotter. They do not block my vision which was a priority..

I also have a mount for my portable plotter under the dodger and we have a second plotter/radar repeater at the nav desk.. My eyes are simply not good enough to see the radar under the dodger from the helm. In Maine it can be tough to leave the helm for more than a minute or two so at the helm works much better. When off shore I simply rotate the plotter and AP pods to sit under the dodger.......










I should mention that with 4 winches under the dodger, two port and two starboard, there really is no room for the plotter there other than my small mount for the Garmin 476 hand held......


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Would be nice to have electronics right on the pedestal where they would be easier to see but I like to have them on the bulkhead right under the dodger. Sheets seem to have a mind of their own when it comes to getting tangled on anything. I can see it happening with anything mounted on the pedestal in adverse conditions such as an uncontrolled jibe, etc.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Interesting to hear all these comments about pedestal instruments blocking the view forward. With my tablet/netbook mounted at the top of the pedestal guard, it is at the perfect height where I can see under it if I am sitting (with only a tiny obstruction from the RAM mount arm), and over it if I am standing. In both cases, I can glance at the chartplotter/AIS output by looking up (if sitting) or down (if standing), but in all cases the water and headsail are straight ahead.

I have depth at the cabin bulkhead, and autopilot (with depth repeater) at starboard coaming, so that limits the pedestal instruments to my 8" tablet and Oregon 400c handheld GPS mounted at the top of the binnacle guard. I can see that if I had all my instruments in a pod, that could obstruct a lot and make it more difficult to get forward around the helm. I guess one of the negatives about pods is that they create more obstructed area at the helm.

I don't have a dodger, and my boat design can't really accommodate one aside from the pop-top shown in my pic, which needs to be taken down for sailing.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Under Dodger. Didn't choose this position but having lived with it for a while see no need to change it. Its visible from anywhere in the cockpit and given that when outside we are almost always on auto pilot and I prefer steering from one side or the other its not always the case that the helmsman is behind the wheel. 

Yes its true that on occasion one has to ask crew to move out of the way but really that is less of a pain than having to move oneself. 

I'm also happier not having the thing right in my face.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a clever spot, for boats with a permanently mounted cockpit table, that is.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Think this depends on the boat, how it is used and the nature of the user. On prior boat with the very small offshore cockpit favored at that time had instruments mounted on a board that would switch from nav station view to companion way view. Even figured a way to mount it with the drop boards in.Then had a boat that prior owner used for single handed blue water with instruments at companion way and nav station. Now have have big screen at wheel, 8" screen under hard dodger and big screen at nav station. Also repeats to smartphone and tablet but no AP controls on them. Carry an extra chip and any one can serve as "master unit". Off watch can see what's going on without dressing/harnessing and plan route. On watch when cold or inclement can run boat from under dodger, landfall/harbors can know what's going on while at wheel. In short if you rarely use the AP or windvane the one behind the wheel is most important. If you are rarely behind the wheel the one under the dodger is most important, if space is an issue mounting it below but allowing it to swing into companionway makes sense. When I have others on the boat sure is nice to have that big screen down below. Look at the screen and look at paper charts/guides at same time a lot.Wife likes the big screens the best as she gets more farsighted and can read it without the cheaters and the split glasses gives her headaches. I hate having to take sunglasses off to read screens. Its nice to be able to have two people be able to look at all the electronic info at the same time. Gives comfort you're doing the right thing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Regardless of where you mount the GPS/Plotter, it should always be within arms reach while running the boat single handed. Most GPS/Plotters have a multitude of options which can quickly be selected at the touch of a button, or two, but if you cannot reach those buttons from the helm, then those features are essentially worthless.

Just my 2 cents worth,

Gary


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

One at the helm and another, totally independent, at the nav table. As someone mentioned before, if you can't get to the buttons when singlehanding then all the options are useless. I use the one below at anchor and when off watch or resting below while someone else is on the helm.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess a lot of this depends on how you sail. For us most of our sailing is done outside (coast hopping not offshore) so we use auto pilot or windvane most of the time except when one of us has a desire to steer. Usually than means we are not at the helm and a plotter installed at said helm would not be visible whereas plotter under dodger is visible from pretty much everywhere in the cockpit and easily accessed if you want to play with the buttons. 

If at the helm then click on AP and its three steps to the plotter from the helm. 

For mine, the negatives of under dodger location are far outweighed by the positives. 

To be honest, I'm not really sure it matters all that much.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I have an iPad w/ Navionics mounted on the pedestal, along with a Garmin 76 & RAM mount that can clip to the pedestal too. My hardwired Garmin chart plotter is mounted at the nav desk down below.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

thread hi jack

Tom who does your wood? That cockpit is amazing. I have NO exterior brightwork ( promised myself that for my "last boat") but sure appreciate what you have done.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine is on an arm mounted in the companionway, it swings back into the cabin so I can see inside as well. I considered mounting on the binnacle but it would just be too intrusive, I rarely sit behind the wheel and well, frankly, it seemed like a lot of work


----------



## NJ Mc Call (Sep 21, 2015)

As usual I am over a year late to the starting line. Having been in some rather lumpy blustery conditions where the autopilot would last about 20 seconds, storm boards in place and periodically making the cockpit a cold tub. Knowing that the only land to the west was Hawaii was good, but access to the CP from the helm for radar to see what other fool was with you was critical.

When it gets crappy is when things fail. when you have to have booth hands on helm it is nice to know where you are, who is out there with you and where they are.

I also like chucklesR redundancy with belt, suspenders and pants duck taped to his shirt.

Norm


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

Many of those photos are beautiful! Wish I had that much room in my cockpit. 

I initially installed a Standard Horizon unit at the Helm, The primary reason was to use it for navigation at night and when entering a narrow waterway such as a river or extended harbor. I find it useful for that purpose, but since I race my boat quite a bit, the chartplotter is useless for the rest of the crew if located at the helm. In addition, I find I rarely drive from behind the wheel, normally sitting to the windward side of the boat, and can't see the plotter from that location very well. 

Therefore, when I upgraded to a new B&G unit 2 years ago, I installed it on the bulkhead at the forward end of the cockpit. It has functioned well at that location, and can be seen from either side, both by the diver and other crew. 

If I had only one, and one choice I would install a small chart plotter/GPS unit on a swing arm at the front of the companionway.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Located anywhere but at the helm compromises access, which to me is a critical factor in having a chart plotter.


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

My 9" chartplotter/radar is mounted at the helm, it is connected by WiFi to a tablet/computer or phone which is movable. The wind depth and knotlog are on the cabin bulkhead, and repeat to the plotter. I single hand most of the time and have a dodger and bimini for weather/sun protection, this setup affords very good visibility seems to work very well for me coastal cruising in N.E. I like being able easily decipher detail and access whatever screen is needed. When using the AP I am free to move about the boat, works for me.


----------



## Fog Bank (Apr 2, 2015)

Ours is mounted on a swing arm Ram mount inside the companionway.


----------



## glymroff (Apr 2, 2009)

Ours is at the helm, and as others have stated, we have several tablets that see the exact same info from under dodger & down below. 

Since you can have several pieces of eq. that display the exact same data as your primary chart plotter anywhere else on the boat (on down below), then it would seem that the helm is the likely first choice. 

I think I responded to a similar thread in the past, where I suggested that it also depended on the size of your cockpit. On our Triton, or P26 a companion way bulkhead solves the problem. On our T37 that's pretty far away for these eyes. However, that was before we could see the same info on multiple iPads. Hence my choice above.

Oh, our chart plotter at the helm can swing around for viewing at multiple angles anyplace in the cockpit (Ram mount).


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine's mounted on an arm at the helm. We do a fair bit of hand steering (about 10 days on our latest passage, unfortunately). We run the radar all the time at night and AIS whenever we're underway. It's nice not to have to move to tap the AIS signals to see how big and fast they are (and their name in case you hear them on the radio).

If you want to steer from the side of the boat you can turn it to be visible there. The arm can rotate 180 degrees so you can see it when you're hiding under the dodger. We picked the arm mount since I wouldn't be able to see over it if it was mounted above the compass but it's the rotation that we really love.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Mark1948 said:


> Located anywhere but at the helm compromises access, which to me is a critical factor in having a chart plotter.


Unfortunately, on many of the boats I'm running these days, these sort of STARSHIP ENTERPRISE Control Stations completely dominate the cockpit, thus seriously "compromising" your ability to actually sail the damn thing...

;-)


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

At the helm. Coastal sailing with lots of things to hit and quickly changing conditions of New England. I have no need for one anyplace else. If someone else is at the helm and I'm double checking the navigation, I use chart plotter application on my cell phone and/or my hand held Garmin chart plotter.

I'm not just happy with this location, I think, for my purposes, having the primary chart plotter anyplace else but the helm would not work for me very well at all.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

With this setup, on a locking ball joint mount, you have lots of position options. My GPS is 100 percent waterproof, submersible to 30 feet, and using the built in antenna, it still functions when I take it into the cabin and position it near the chart table. No signal loss at all.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

JonEisberg said:


> Unfortunately, on many of the boats I'm running these days, these sort of STARSHIP ENTERPRISE Control Stations completely dominate the cockpit, thus seriously "compromising" your ability to actually sail the damn thing...
> 
> ;-)


Is that a Tesla? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Unfortunately, on many of the boats I'm running these days, these sort of STARSHIP ENTERPRISE Control Stations completely dominate the cockpit, thus seriously "compromising" your ability to actually sail the damn thing...


Jon and I have agreed on this issue time and time again. We each move a lot of boats, both repeats and one-offs. We are both *ahem* mature and so visibility is important to us.

Over and over again we independently say that our experience -- many many miles -- indicates very strongly that the place for a chartplotter is under the dodger and NOT at the helm.

Sure you can put your plotter on a RAM mount or other adjustable mount and swing it around. That is less bad but not nearly so good as a display that is oriented with the boat under the dodger. You can mount it lower and deal with reaching through the spokes of the wheel to reach controls. You can allow yourself to be distracted by the video game when you should have your head outside the boat.

I recently delivered a boat that had an E120 under the dodger and an E80 at the wheel. Guess what got used? Not only by me but by every member of the crew (eight people in two legs)? Under the dodger. Jon has delivered the same boat many times - I bet he used the plotter under the dodger also.

If you don't want to listen to Jon or to me consider the layout of commercial vessels from tugs to ships. There aren't any Christmas trees of instruments at the wheel. You can't say they have more bodies on the bridge either - crew sizes are really small these days. When I sailed with Sun in the 70s we had two people on the bridge. Today there is one.

So my ranting is that putting your plotter on the pedestal is suboptimal. Sailing instruments should be across the companionway and the plotter should be under the dodger, preferably on the port side.

I'm going to have to start imposing a surcharge for boats with a wedding cake of instruments at the pedestal.

I'm sure I'll offend some people but if you are smart you will read this Quote by Isaac Asimov: ?Anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread...? and think hard about the implications.

You may now return to your previously scheduled programming.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> I recently delivered a boat that had an E120 under the dodger and an E80 at the wheel. Guess what got used? Not only by me but by every member of the crew (eight people in two legs)? Under the dodger. Jon has delivered the same boat many times - I bet he used the plotter under the dodger also.


Well, I hope you guys managed to finish the trip without anyone getting their hands caught between the plotter and the wheel on that thing, at least you were running her at a time of the year when you didn't need to be wearing heavy gloves and foulies...

;-)

It's also a bit odd running a boat when you can't read the compass when standing at the helm, no?










Interesting to note that only one other respondent mentioned having a tiller instead of a wheel... I've always rated the ability to ease forward in the cockpit of a smaller boat, and gain some protection from the dodger, as one of the primary advantages of a tiller over a wheel. To that I would add the increased functionality of having the plotter and radar forward, under the dodger, as well...

In contrast, the cockpit layouts of many of today's Latest & Greatest seem to be designed for fairweather sailing only, requiring the helmsperson to remain very exposed to the elements if they wish to have use of the plotter...

And , yeah, I know these gizmos are supposed to be 100% waterproof and be able to take anything Mother Nature can throw at them, but given their location on this boat, it would not have surprised me at all if the one to starboard would not have made it thru the second night out in this year's Caribbean 1500...

;-)










Of course, I suppose it's always possible you could add a _THIRD_ plotter up forward, like on this Hylas 70...










Perhaps they needed a 4th, however, as a mere 3 plotters in the cockpit apparently wasn't enough to keep ARCHANGEL off this ledge in Penobscot Bay a couple of summers ago...

;-)


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

One of the advantages of a RAM mount is you don't need to decide on a single location to mount it. You can put extra balls in various places. I have one at the helm, one above my dinette table (my de facto nav station on my small boat), and one under my VHF next to the galley. And a simple suction cup mount provides all sorts of other alternative spots anywhere there's a small area of flat bulkhead available. Of course, a wireless chartplotter makes this much easier to accomplish. One of these pictures was at the end of a long day so I did have to connect a charging cable - easily accomplished with a 12v USB adapter. These pictures on my borrowed Mason 44 show mounting points on the cockpit coaming, and later moved to under the dodger where some of you like it. You can also see that daylight viewability is no problem with this particular tablet, as long as you have a matte finish screen protector to knock out the glare:


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thought I would provide an update, after much consideration I chose to put my CP at the helm in a pod. Yes it cost more, required more to do the install there, and is not my favorite place but on my boat I really didn't feel there was enough room for it under my dodger. I wold have preferred it there but on the Tartan 37 (1982 model) the area there would have not allowed me to use the main sheet winch unless I used a short winch handle. So beside putting it in the companionway on a swing arm I felt I didnt really have much other choice. 

Dave/Auspicious makes valid points and if I had more room I would certainly have put it to port under the dodger for all the reason he and Jon state.

Fortunately I am not one who buries their face in the plotter, and with phone and tablet apps for back up and remote monitoring I am pleased with the choice I made. 

I would add, some of the comments about it blocking your view forward, I don't find that in my application or how I sit when underway. I mean the is this really tall stick thing that right in the middle of the boat too?  I am usually seated to one side or the other, sailing or under power. Just say'in

Anyway, a god discussion, thanks for all the feedback! In summary, I would 100% AGREE, under the dodger is best when possible, but ever boat is different  

Cheers


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So how many of you are delivery captains like John and Dave- show of hands please
In their applications where they spend many long hours monitoring course as well as autopilots I would wholeheartedly agree, you want to stay in the protection of the dodger,

For most of us amateurs who either cruise occasionally or our weekend sailors, which a
I assume is 95% of the readers here, here what works for me....and what's easy for my wife.
For me mine is our the helm and I have periphery connections to it like an I Pad air. 
When entering and inlet on the NJ coast or even a smal creek on the Chesapeake it's nice to have the CP in front of you as you proceed right at the helm. I don't bury my face in it either. It's never been in my line of sight anymore than the mast is. 
If you want something portable with do dads for it all over the place for a tablet works, that works. I prefer a stand alone station and a tablet connected to it which is portable, but my boat is large enough at 35 feet to have that . I prefer a robust CP designed for that purpose in a weatherproof protected sealed in structure.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't really understand what being a delivery captain or not has anything to do with the position of a chart plotter but maybe that's just me in my inexperience


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Warning - some combination of dissertation and diatribe follows.



JonEisberg said:


> It's also a bit odd running a boat when you can't read the compass when standing at the helm, no?


Which goes to another problem with that boat. No problem for you since you are about 4" taller than me. If I step back I get a little riser that allows me to see but makes reaching the wheel difficult. Step forward for good wheel control and I can't see. *sigh*



JonEisberg said:


> In contrast, the cockpit layouts of many of today's Latest & Greatest seem to be designed for fairweather sailing only, requiring the helmsperson to remain very exposed to the elements if they wish to have use of the plotter...


Which goes, to my mind, toward another reason for putting the chartplotter under the dodger.

Some years ago I took Auspicious to New England for a family gathering (digression: "Six hours in a car with those kids? No. I'll take the boat up. It's only two and a half days."). We passed Block Island headed for Narragansett Bay a bit before 2a (digression: I have a real talent for landfall in the middle of the night). In the event I had designated Supercrew Chip with me. The fog was so thick that not even the backscatter from the bow lights could be consistently seen. Our choices where to head out into the Atlantic and wait for the fog to clear or feel our way into Pt Judith Harbor of Refuge with radar. Supercrew Chip hunched over the radar while I focused outside the boat (gongs, bells, and waves mostly) and we inched our way into the western entrance. Had I been alone I would have set the radar to 1/4 or 1/8 mile side by side with the chart at 3 miles and done the same. It was no time or place for fiddling with chartplotter "options."

The "really big boat" we shared the anchorage with turned out to be a big USCG cutter (fog still so thick we couldn't see lights or shape until nearly noon). We chatted briefly on the radio before they left ("we watched you come in" - nice to have a really big crew and anchor watch).



JonEisberg said:


> Of course, I suppose it's always possible you could add a _THIRD_ plotter up forward, like on this Hylas 70...


Or a fourth at the nav station. *grin*



TakeFive said:


> Interesting to hear all these comments about pedestal instruments blocking the view forward. With my tablet/netbook mounted at the top of the pedestal guard, it is at the perfect height where I can see under it if I am sitting (with only a tiny obstruction from the RAM mount arm), and over it if I am standing. In both cases, I can glance at the chartplotter/AIS output by looking up (if sitting) or down (if standing), but in all cases the water and headsail are straight ahead.


Perhaps. Certainly we have not discussed a number of relevant factors like cabin tops dominated by lines led aft (another bad idea in my opinion) and different sizes of boats. We have also not considered the implications of full enclosures (yet another bad idea) which do make the spot behind the wheel less unpleasant than otherwise while making sail trim a hugely bigger challenge.

With respect to your own boat and the viability of a dodger perhaps you haven't talked to someone sufficiently creative. I bet we (big we - a Sailnet contest) could come up with something.



TomMaine said:


> Here's a clever spot, for boats with a permanently mounted cockpit table, that is.


Still focuses too much on the helm position and not enough on operational effectiveness in the range of scenarios cruisers find themselves in. Could be fine for inshore day and weekend sailors. Won't do well for coastal and offshore cruisers. YMMV.



outbound said:


> Think this depends on the boat, how it is used and the nature of the user.


Absolutely correct. Not matter how careful we try to be we all make assumptions about use cases.



outbound said:


> Now have have big screen at wheel, 8" screen under hard dodger and big screen at nav station.


Which is great. If for some reason you had to give up one screen which would it be and why?



travlineasy said:


> Regardless of where you mount the GPS/Plotter, it should always be within arms reach while running the boat single handed.


With all due respect Gary I don't agree. If running an inlet I usually set chartplotter to 6mi and radar to 3mi (think carefully about this - there is a quiz) and don't fiddle with it. If there is fog I might be one zoom level in but be going slower. VHF is more important at the wheel than a chartplotter.



T37Chef said:


> I don't really understand what being a delivery captain or not has anything to do with the position of a chart plotter but maybe that's just me in my inexperience


I don't see the difference either. Jon and I and some others sail more different boats but other than that I think the difference is between overwhelmingly daytime inshore sailors and those who venture further afield. I mean no disrespect to daysailors and weekenders. Not everyone has any interest in sailing offshore and making passages. So what? I have no interest in racing NASCAR; my automotive needs are accordingly different than those drivers. I suggest that my observations are equally applicable but that the differences in the real world are less significant for weekend sailors than for those whose plans have longer legs. Can you manage with what Jon calls a "Star Trek Enterprise instrument stack?" Yes. Are there better choices? Most assuredly.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Having three is a joy. Use the one at the nav station as the master. It's out of weather and when changing the PITA micro SD card I don't lose it. When comparing things to paper charts I can spread the paper out and be out of the wind and wet and noise so I can think and rethink decisions. I can look at the gribs and other weather downloads on the laptop so have everything before me.
But if one of the three was to go it would be that one.
We stand watch when offshore under the hard dodger. So the one at the companionway is key. It would be the master as well being well protected. 
We stand watch when coastal at the helm. So that one is key and that one is where the compass is.
We can get by using the remote screen on the IPad at the nav station. Only thing lost would be AP controls but have a remote AP device so not a big deal.
If I had to do it over again I would still want three. Only thing I'd switch out would be the AP. Would go with NKE. Have Ray now.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine mounts on the forward exterior side bulkhead of the cockpit. Wires come in from the back. I can remove it and slide in a poly plate that covers/seals the opening. When removed from the cockpit it mounts on a bracket by my table where I do plotting.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I simply installed all my gear so it can be seen no matter where I choose to sail from, helm, coaming or under the dodger.. Both of the NavPods can be rotated facing the dodger or coaming, the hand held can be moved under the dodger or rotated and the iPad can be moved or rotated to just about any location I need it to be as well. It is normally under the dodger... There is also a plotter at the nav station... No _visibility_ issues either (except for the iPad on sunny days)..:wink


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Still a firm believer in dedicated devices for displays and hard wired systems. Don't care how advanced iPads and other mobile devices become. Think this functionality is too key to not have the best, easiest to use, most weather resistant, idiot proof installation.
I look at some installations with removability, angle adjustment, after market weatherproofing and wonder if they would stay put if pooped or hit with a boarding wave. I wonder if they would function after days of driving rain. How they would do in the thermal and UV stress of tropical sun. Or fogging when it gets real cold. People grab at things when it gets bumpy. Don't want them ruining nav devices if they grab or bounce into a screen.
This is something I don't want to think about. I just want to turn it on and have it work every time. I want it intuitive so a quick review means everyone on the boat is facile in its use.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

P.S.
Would never have a primary nav device that was dependent on touch screen alone. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


>


I don't often disagree with Maine Sail. When I think I do I go for a walk first. Here I do disagree.

While I, like many, do geometric transformations in my head regularly (charts North up and radar head up) the left right transformation required of a plotter at the helm turned forward seems unnecessary.

In fairness I might feel differently if regularly using 2" to 4" displays. Maybe. I suspect I would just relocate them.

I do use navigation apps on my iPhone quite often when ship's systems don't cooperate. While reliability of iOS devices is quite a bit better than Windows devices it is not as good as purpose-built devices. Screens are not nearly as good in direct sunlight. "I can make do" is just another way of saying "you're right, they aren't as good." Good enough? Perhaps.

Now we can talk about whether Maine Sail should have his eyeglasses retainers in front of or behind his ears. *grin*



outbound said:


> P.S.
> Would never have a primary nav device that was dependent on touch screen alone. Just asking for trouble.


Strongly agree. With any kind of boat motion touchscreens are a huge frustration and distraction. The market spoke and people wanted them so the manufacturers have delivered. That does not make them a good thing.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Last summer did a straight shot from CC canal to Penobscot. Just me and the bride. Rained or misted mostly the whole way. Occasionally had sheet lightening. Cool and wet. Moisture dripping off of everything and could swear I saw St.Elmos fire at times.
Bride wore gloves said to be touch screen compatible. I did not. But dried my hands repetitively. She likes full screen displays. I like radar on split screen. We normally flip back and forth. We normally go through various magnifications regularly. I like N up. She likes course up. Neither of us could get touch screens to work. Had no problems with dials and push buttons.
Think touch screens are a safety hazard.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

When this thread was started, nearly two years ago, we had just added a tablet with a nav app.

The tablet began as a back to an old Garmin CP in the companionway.

In the short time since, we've added secondary CP's like iphones with free or cheap apps for navigation. CP's are everywhere today.

I like the redundancy of the phones when down below. You can use them in your bunk at night to check anchor or speed and course with someone else at the helm. Handy when we have a full boat of guests blocking the CP; just glance at your phone screen.

Today, the tablet has become our most used CP onboard-and at home for planning. It's portability is appreciated. Our power requirements have gone down with the ipad over lap top.

Things have changed quickly in this tech and aren't about to stop soon.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

When they come out with a pad whose touch screen works all the time, that's truly waterproof, that's readable in all conditions without cheaters, that's not dependent on Internet service even intermittently, and can survive shock loads the stand alone system may go the way of the land line.

Until then it's best to have both. Still carry paper charts. Still log the DR and record the mB. 

Yes, the remote and a IPad go to bed with me when I crawl in the berth but the RM is on all the time. The iPad acts as a repeater of the RM system so I know what crew is looking at. There is Navionics on it as a stand alone but it is used only to make sure it works. 

Maybe it's the difference between the cruiser and the more intermittent user. Different mindsets. Not better or worse. Just different.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

outbound said:


> Until then it's best to have both. Still carry paper charts. Still log the DR and record the mB.


Amen brother.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Mc Call (Sep 21, 2015)

Reading this thread has been very informative and I thank all those that contributed (I may be old but I'm still learning). One thing that really stood out was the comments based on being offshore or not. Having only had a few trips with chart plotters my thoughts when offshore. Why do you even need a chart plotter in the cockpit.

Autopilots have definitely come a long way from what they used to be. I only had one delivery where the autopilot function for the whole trip. A lot of vessels didn't even have an autopilot so you had to hand steer, which put you within reach of the helm. The only autopilot that I ever used that was successful was Cape Horn wind vain that worked great as long as a breeze was up and was better than hand steering in 40+ knots of wind and monster following seas, but I digress.

With the advent of the GPS. I purchased my 1st Garmin GPS III and would get out my charts prior to the trip plot waypoints approximately 2 miles offshore of each point of land. Put in a waypoint for each harbor entrance (labeled with the name) A mile or so offshore. I would take the points of land and create a route. I could pull the GPS out of my pocket, turn it on. Look at the router and know where I was and if I was West of the route, the only landmass to my West was Hawaii. This GPS could run about 14 hours on 4 AA batteries. I could make the trip from Vancouver to Southern California on one set of batteries as I only needed to turn the GPS on periodically to confirm where I was at, and log a position on the chart. I usually stayed 15 miles or more to the west of that route to stay away from all the traffic that was taking the shortest distance up or down the coast.

I can see where having a MFD in the cockpit would be advantageous to have radar and AIS in foul weather, but would not see that as being necessary with clear whether at keeping a good watch. Entering a harbor or navigating the inside passage to Alaska. Having the ability to see where you are in relationship to the landmasses from the helm would be very important. It beats looking at a chart inside of a large Ziploc bag covered with raindrops in the cockpit and comparing your GPS coordinates to the chart. That was doable, but takes your eyes off the water.

When I bought that 1st GPS. It was waterproof, though I did not try to test it. It did happen inadvertently. I had it sitting on the lazaret when I took a wave from over the Stern quarter and it swept the GPS into the 2 foot of water in the bottom of the cockpit. I fished it out. It was dead as a doornail. After shift change. I put new batteries in it and it worked fine. The GPS was waterproof, but the battery compartment was not. I was more careful in the future. I use those waypoints along the West coast for many trips and probably still have them somewhere on the computer and they were also transferred to newer generations of handhelds.

Just the thoughts of an old sailor.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Until recently, I had a lot of moldy, wrinkled, stained paper charts in the boat, which my sailing partner now owns (I gave them to him). My GPS/plotter is my primary navigation tool, it is submersible to 30 feet ( which I hope never to test), it has a 7-inch, high definition display, and a multitude of functions that can be displayed in a number of ways. I even used my GPS to recalibrate my compass, which was always off by several degrees. My 3G radar overlays the GPS/Plotter charts and automatically adjusts the radar range to coincide with the range of the GPS display. 

I use the Lowrance HDS7, which has a supertwist display, one that gets brighter in direct sunlight, so there's never a problem seeing any image. When I'm offshore and out of sight of land, I switch the display to show the navigation screen and the chart screen simultaneously. However, if I decide to do some fishing while sailing in lighter winds, I switch the display to a split display between sonar and chart. This allows me to carefully look at the bottom contour and determine if there are any fish beneath the boat. If I encounter a school of fish, I will sometimes sheet out the sails and quickly lower a jigging spoon to the depth I saw the fish - sometimes it works - sometimes I don't! 

The built-in antenna of the HDS7 is very sensitive and even works when the unit is in the cabin, shooting the signal through the cabin top with no problem. Sometimes, when I'm anchored up for the night, I sit down at the chart table with the GPS and plot out the next day's itinerary, set the waypoints, and final destination for that day. I also plug in alternate destinations if the weather were to unexpectedly go awry. I really don't need a large, paper chart to do this, but some folks do - I'm just not one of them.

Now, I'm not one of those people that is glued to the GPS/Plotter. I glance down at it the same as I glance at my car's speedometer. I like to monitor my speed, depth, position, time of day, battery voltage, and at night, the radar. All of those things are important to me and the safety of my passengers, which is usually family members.

My GPS/Plotter is situated similarly to where a speedometer of a car is positioned. I have to glance down to see the display, therefore, most of the time, I'm looking over it and scanning the distant horizon. The mast blocks my view directly forward, but because my helm chair and pedestal is offset to port about 18 inches, my forward visibility is not hampered as much as some that have their helm and seat directly behind the mast. 

One thing that I was concerned about was any magnetic attraction that the GPS/Plotter would have to the compass - turns out there was none at all. I believe the electronics is shielded inside the case, which would eliminate that problem, at least with the HDS7.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

NJ
Would say
1. Doing a great circle route is much easier 
2. Positioning to dodge weather or cross the Gulf Stream in most advantageous spot is easier.
3. Setting up alarm zones for AIS and radar is easier.
4. Monitoring boat performance is easier.
5. Buddy boating is easier. 
6. Watching weather on radar is easier.

Many times when sailing in BVIs CP never went on. Same in home waters. Line of sight sailing. On 24/7 offshore.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Until recently, I had a lot of moldy, wrinkled, stained paper charts in the boat, which my sailing partner now owns (I gave them to him). My GPS/plotter is my primary navigation tool, it is submersible to 30 feet ( which I hope never to test), it has a 7-inch, high definition display, and a multitude of functions that can be displayed in a number of ways. I even used my GPS to recalibrate my compass, which was always off by several degrees. My 3G radar overlays the GPS/Plotter charts and automatically adjusts the radar range to coincide with the range of the GPS display.
> 
> Gary


Not only were mine moldy, they were way out of date. Despite growing up with paper and parallel rules, I hadn't charted a position or course in so long, I recycled them.

But that wasn't until I had the redundancy of several CP's and their power sources for back up. I don't advocate that for others, but for my coastal sailing in NE(that's a lot of paper!), it's the best solution.

I still want one dedicated CP which I leave on 24/7, if I'm onboard. The track it lays-I find- is an important part of anchoring-tracking the anchors set, etc. Plus the little sailing I do off shore is often under AP and I like to see it both from the bridgedeck and the cabin, so it's best in the companionway, location adjustable.

However, I don't think I need as big a dedicated CP as I used to. Now it's more of a 'minder' for me piloting along any coast, especially my home waters where I tend to become complacent.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't really understand what being a delivery captain or not has anything to do with the position of a chart plotter but maybe that's just me in my inexperience


Obviously I wasn't clear enough so Let me explain. I would think a delivery captain spending much of their time offshore or in large bodies of water like the Atlantic Ocean like John and Dave they spend very little time actually behind the helm, so it would make sense that they would want the CP behind the dodger. That's all it meant. Hope that connected the dots for you😀😀😀 and as I pointed out correctly most of us are not delivery captains like they are. Not sure why it's necessary to pick apart this.

I for one am old enough that I cannot read it if it was under the dodger and I am behind the helm. I also have a wife who always sails with me and has the helm and she feels more comfortable being able to see where she is while she is steering. It's also great because when we have guests they also can see and understand better where they are when we give them the helm. We have Bluetooth connectivity to our cp so we can also monitor under the dodger 

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer here as neither location presents a safety concern over the other. 😀😀😀


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I do think there is a right and wrong place for CP... but as this discussion has presented which many have offered great information... where the CP ends up is dependent on several things. 

- The type of sailing one does most often. Offshore vs Bay/Lakes/Rivers etc.
- Space available at desired location. Helm, dodger, cockpit, nav table, etc.
- Budget. At helm on the pedestal guard will likely require more investment... new guard, Nav Pod or similar vs. under dodger which probably does not require more than drilling a few holes... Nav Pod is likely not needed and no mods to the pedestal or guard
- Personal Preference. Its clear from the thread that most prefer the helm, for reasons stated and others under the dodger or the other popular choice is in the companionway on a arm.

Thank you for connecting the dots for me though... I was struggling to do so. LOL


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

TomMaine said:


> When this thread was started, nearly two years ago, we had just added a tablet with a nav app.
> 
> The tablet began as a back to an old Garmin CP in the companionway.
> 
> ...


Bingo. And you can have this CP wherever you want...



















And, like you say, you have redundancy in the other Apple devices on the boat. And you can control the AP from below, get AIS, all NMEA instruments, listen to music, watch movies, make calls, play games, etc.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

I think they are both good locations but which is better depends on the kind of sailing you are doing. 

When offshore doing a delivery, the last thing I want to be doing is standing back at the helm while going straight ahead for hours at a time, in the wind and the cold. MUCH nicer to be up under the dodger out of the wind and spray. And I NEED to see the radar screen at least every 15 minutes in reduced visibility or at night so need it somewhere forward, either port side or a swing out mount just inside the companionway. If the radar is separate from the chartplotter, then I'm OK with just having the radar forward and the chartplotter back at the helm because offshore I don't need to be checking the chartplotter as often as I do the radar. 

But for coastal cruising and for entering harbors where I will want to frequently change the radar range, it's nice to have it at the helm so it's easy to reach when I'm singlehanding. 

But as long I have a crewmember who's capable of changing the radar range when I request them to, overall I think that I'd prefer to have my radar/chartplotter somewhere forward so everyone in the cockpit can see where we are going, with a smaller backup chartplotter or tablet back at the helm for use by the helmsman for quick reference. 

I've actually been mulling this issue over recently because my boat currently has an older, large, Simrad combo chartplotter/radar back at the helm and I want to replace it next year when I have the stick pulled. Having a tablet available and the possibility of either radar or charting info, as well as weather info available anywhere on the boat via WIFI has changed things. To increase visibility from the helm I think I want to mount either a combo unit or stand alone radar display on a swing out mount in the companionway, with a smaller, separate chartplotter back at the helm for the helmsmans quick reference. The iPad will continue be used as a backup by whoever wants to use it. For example, when entering a harbor like Salem, Mass, with potentially lots of traffic as well as several ledges to dodge, on a foggy Saturday afternoon, I'd have plotted my intended track on the tablet and have that on a RAM mount at the helm so I could see the big picture and anticipate turns at each waypoint, with my small backup chartplotter set on about 1/4 mile range, course up, to give me a good perspective of nearby obstruction and buoy locations, with the radar up at the front of the cockpit so I, and any crew seated in the cockpit could be aware of other boats in the area. 

Now if I could just figure out which radar or radar/chartplotter to buy....but that's a whole other subject.


----------

